# Hướng Dẫn Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su Đúng Cách



## Serena (24/1/19)

Sử dụng nệm cao su đúng cách sẽ giúp kéo dài được độ bền của nệm, nhờ đó bạn cũng sẽ tiết kiệm được chi phí và kéo dài thời gian trong việc thay nệm mới.​​Nệm cao su là một sản phẩm khá quen thuộc với nhiều gia đình, nhưng làm sao để Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su Đúng Cách thì không phải ai cũng biết và nắm rõ. Đây cũng là thắc mắc của nhiều người khi mua nệm cao su. Sau đây, Tatana sẽ gửi đến bạn một số Hướng Dẫn Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su Đúng Cách giúp gia tang tuổi thọ của nệm nhé!!!​​*Đặt nệm (đệm) đúng cách:*​​Đặt nệm (đệm) sao cho mặt lỗ nhỏ luôn ở trên, mặt lỗ lớn ở dưới. Đối với nệm cao su hai mặt lỗ nhỏ thì mặt nào cũng như nhau.​​Nệm cao su luôn phải được bọc trong áo nệm đúng kích thước với chất liệu phù hợp. Phải bọc trên nệm (đệm) thêm drap khi sử dụng để hạn chế các tác động của mùi hôi cơ thể thẩm thấu vào nệm, có thể dẫn đến các tác động không mong muốn lên bề mặt nệm như : nệm bị sậm màu, nệm có mùi …​​Nên đặt nệm cao su tại nơi thoáng mát, khô ráo, không hầm nóng hay ẩm ướt.​​Không nên đặt nệm (đệm) dưới đất, nệm cần đặt trên giường có kích thước phù hợp. Đối với một số trường hợp không có giường mà chỉ đặt trên đất (sàn nhà) thì nên lựa nơi khô ráo không ẩm móc và lót dưới nệm cao su một tấm chiếu để cách đất nhằm tạo độ thông thoáng giữa sàn nhà và nệm.​​Cần chọn giường phù hợp sẽ giúp quá trình sử dụng nệm (đệm) tốt hơn và giúp gia tăng tuổi thọ của nệm cao su. Giường phù hợp phải đảm bảo:​​- Vạt giường phải bằng phẳng, nhẵn và khoảng cách vạt giường không quá 2cm. (Nếu vạt giường không nhẵn hay khoảng cách hơi thưa có thể trải thêm chiếu lát để khắc phục).​​- Bề mặt giường phải bằng phẳng, khô thoáng.​​- Kích thước giường phải phù hợp với kích thước nệm.​​_




Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo TATANA_​
*Xử lý mùi nệm (đệm) mới:*​Trước khi sử dụng nệm (đệm), bạn nên mở nilong bảo vệ và để thoáng khí khoảng 3 -5 tiếng.​​Sản phẩm mới luôn có mùi đặc trưng và mùi này hoàn toàn vô hại, nó sẽ dần biến mất sau vài tuần sử dụng. Nên hiểu rằng, tất cả sản phẩm làm từ cao su luôn có mùi đặc trưng khi còn mới, do vậy bạn không phải quá lo lắng.​​Ngoài ra bạn có thể sử dụng phấn rôm hoặc Baking Soda để khử mùi nhanh và hiệu quả. Khi đệm cao su xuất hiện mùi khó chịu, việc đầu tiên bạn cần làm đó là làm căn phòng thoáng mát để bay dần mùi.​​Sử dụng phấn rôm em bé là biện pháp hiệu quả trong việc khử mùi của nệm cao su và các loại mùi hôi khó chịu khác.​​Cách làm: Rắc một ít phấn rôm em bé lên bề mặt đệm và thoa đều. Phấn rôm có tác dụng hút ẩm, khử mùi, giúp bề mặt đệm trơn láng và có mùi thơm dễ chịu.​​Hy vọng bạn sẽ có được một số thông tin bổ ích và thiết thực qua bài viết trên để có thể sử dụng nệm cao su được lâu dài và hiệu quả nhất. Cần tư vấn thêm bạn có thể liên hệ ngay với TATANA bạn nhé!!!​


----------

